# Victoria 190 VISA nomination



## jaisonjacobp (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to check whether Victoria has opened skilled occupation nomination for ICT Software engineer, ICT software tester and ICT Security Specialist.
Please help if anyone have any idea.

Regards,
Jaison


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaisonjacobp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to check whether Victoria has opened skilled occupation nomination for ICT Software engineer, ICT software tester and ICT Security Specialist.
> Please help if anyone have any idea.
> ...


From 1st July VIC will start scrutiny of applicants 

However you cannot apply directly 
It has to be through EOI route with VIC ticked

If they like your details, they will send you a preinvite which you have 14 days to respond to

It's the same pattern as NSW

Cheers


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

newbienz said:


> From 1st July VIC will start scrutiny of applicants
> 
> However you cannot apply directly
> It has to be through EOI route with VIC ticked
> ...


So that means user has to first lodge an EOI and he does not require to submit an online application form on victoria website.Not even the declaration form and resume just the EOI .Please confirm this


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi there,

I have applied for 190 Vic SS earlier this week, and some lady (Case officer) rang my manager ( the name I used in my CV and other forms) but apparently, he was driving as he is on holidays and asked her to contact back later. The lady rang him again, but he missed her call and couldnt call her back as the number was private. 

Yesterday, my manager texted me and said that if I or anyone wants to contact him, it will be before 9:30 am or after 5:30 pm as it will hard to hear or talk on the phone while skiing. 

If this is the case, can I let the CO know by sending an email and tell that please contact him in those hours or next week once he is back?

Please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Vic SS earlier this week, and some lady (Case officer) rang my manager ( the name I used in my CV and other forms) but apparently, he was driving as he is on holidays and asked her to contact back later. The lady rang him again, but he missed her call and couldnt call her back as the number was private.
> 
> ...


Yes
Please do it

Cheers


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Vic SS earlier this week, and some lady (Case officer) rang my manager ( the name I used in my CV and other forms) but apparently, he was driving as he is on holidays and asked her to contact back later. The lady rang him again, but he missed her call and couldnt call her back as the number was private.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you apply under ICT occupation.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you apply under ICT occupation.


Yes, Under ICT


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Yes, Under ICT


i think under ICT you just have to submit the EOI and then they will send you the invite.or do we still have to follow the old step.Correct me if I am wrong

and i think your are the first under ICT category which got invite but after invitation you have to submit the resume.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Well, according to new scenario after 1 July, you can apply EOI directly through LiveInVictoria website. Only ICT applicants can apply through this channel. However, there is more into it though, if you have work in Victoria etc.. 

When I applied through the website as mentioned, you have to upload your resume and submit the application unlike the way we do through SkillSelect website. Once you submit, you cant update/ modify any details like we can do in SkilSelect website


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> i think under ICT you just have to submit the EOI and then they will send you the invite.or do we still have to follow the old step.Correct me if I am wrong
> 
> and i think your are the first under ICT category which got invite but after invitation you have to submit the resume.




Well, according to new scenario after 1 July, you can apply EOI directly through LiveInVictoria website. Only ICT applicants can apply through this channel. However, there is more into it though, if you have work in Victoria etc.. 

When I applied through the website as mentioned, you have to upload your resume and submit the application unlike the way we do through SkillSelect website. Once you submit, you cant update/ modify any details like we can do in SkilSelect website


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Well, according to new scenario after 1 July, you can apply EOI directly through LiveInVictoria website. Only ICT applicants can apply through this channel. However, there is more into it though, if you have work in Victoria etc..
> 
> When I applied through the website as mentioned, you have to upload your resume and submit the application unlike the way we do through SkillSelect website. Once you submit, you cant update/ modify any details like we can do in SkilSelect website



So that means if you have worked in vcitoria then you have to submit an online application(CV and declaration letter) also along-with your EOI.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> i think under ICT you just have to submit the EOI and then they will send you the invite.or do we still have to follow the old step.Correct me if I am wrong
> 
> and i think your are the first under ICT category which got invite but after invitation you have to submit the resume.





Amit Kapoor said:


> So that if you have worked in vcitoria then you have to submit an online application(CV and declaration letter) also along-with your EOI.


Yes, partially right. you only submit the application on this website (liveinvictoria) you only upload resume, SD, and work contract letter (employer in Vic) rest you need to fill up your details such as basic info, ACS, PTE/IELTS etc.. Education, Experience at this stage.


You dont have to lodge any EOI on SkillSelect website. This direct application is the privilege only for ICT applicants are exempted from the old school process. How cool is that mate!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> So that means user has to first lodge an EOI and he does not require to submit an online application form on victoria website.Not even the declaration form and resume just the EOI .Please confirm this


You are correct.

If they like your points and other details available on the EOI, they will send you a preinvite.
At that stage you will have to submit the resume declaration form and all other evidences that you have to prove your skills

Let me clarify that this route is applicable only for ICT applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Yes, partially right. you only submit the application on this website (liveinvictoria) you only upload resume, SD, and work contract letter (employer in Vic) rest you need to fill up your details such as basic info, ACS, PTE/IELTS etc.. Education, Experience at this stage.
> 
> 
> You dont have to lodge any EOI on SkillSelect website. This direct application is the privilege only for ICT applicants are exempted from the old school process. How cool is that mate!!!


Kunal I am sorry i got confused.let me tell you what i understood.

1.) if you are on offshore candidate then you can only lodge the EOI and wait for invitation and after invitation then you will upload your resume and cv.

2.) In your case as you have worked in victoria ,your process is different then offshore candidate.along-with your EOI you have to lodge an online application also.You dont have to wait for the invitation like we are waiting.


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are correct.
> 
> If they like your points and other details available on the EOI, they will send you a preinvite.
> At that stage you will have to submit the resume declaration form and all other evidences that you have to prove your skills
> ...


Well, I applied directly through the LiveinVictoria website, and didnt fill any form/ application/ EOI through SkillSelect website. if you visit on the website liveinvictoria, scroll down half way down and you will come across this: -
*"Exemptions from this process

This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria. "*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Well, I applied directly through the LiveinVictoria website, and didnt fill any form/ application/ EOI through SkillSelect website. if you visit on the website liveinvictoria, scroll down half way down and you will come across this: -
> *"Exemptions from this process
> 
> This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria. "*


Thanks for correcting me

My reply is applicable for those who don't qualify for the direct pathway 

Cheers


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Kunal I am sorry i got confused.let me tell you what i understood.
> 
> 1.) if you are on offshore candidate then you can only lodge the EOI and wait for invitation and after invitation then you will upload your resume and cv.
> 
> 2.) In your case as you have worked in victoria ,your process is different then offshore candidate.along-with your EOI you have to lodge an online application also.You dont have to wait for the invitation like we are waiting.


In my case, I have worked in Melbourne over 1 year + I have current on going employment and thats why I can apply direct.

With offshore applicants, I guess if you have an offer letter from VIC employer, you can apply directly through the website. 

Rest either ICT applicants who dont have any offer from VIC employer or non ICT applicant have to go through the same old gateway through SkillSelect website


----------



## Amit Kapoor (Aug 31, 2015)

kunal.libra said:


> Well, I applied directly through the LiveinVictoria website, and didnt fill any form/ application/ EOI through SkillSelect website. if you visit on the website liveinvictoria, scroll down half way down and you will come across this: -
> *"Exemptions from this process
> 
> This application process is for ICT occupations only. However, if you are an ICT applicant and currently hold an offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD pathway, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria. "*


Thanks for clearing my doubt.Kunal I hope you get the Grant as soon as possible


----------



## kunal.libra (Jul 19, 2017)

Amit Kapoor said:


> Thanks for clearing my doubt.Kunal I hope you get the Grant as soon as possible


Thanks Amit, I should have got my invitation by now, but apparently my manager has gone to the snow for skiing. I wish :fingerscrossed: that the snow melts today and the CO call him and verifies whatever they want to and again all the snow piles up so that he can ski and I can join him too ha ha ha lol


----------



## kilua (Dec 23, 2017)

kunal.libra said:


> Thanks Amit, I should have got my invitation by now, but apparently my manager has gone to the snow for skiing. I wish :fingerscrossed: that the snow melts today and the CO call him and verifies whatever they want to and again all the snow piles up so that he can ski and I can join him too ha ha ha lol


Hei kunal,
Hows your visa progression? I am little bit confused with the steps.
My case is, I am ICT (Software Engineer) and currently working in Melbourne with 457 Visa.
Correct me if I am wrong, i can submit the form directly to liveinmelbourne right? But I still need to make ACS? And how long does it take for you to process the application?

Thanks


----------



## Harish891989 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Harish*



kunal.libra said:


> Thanks Amit, I should have got my invitation by now, but apparently my manager has gone to the snow for skiing. I wish :fingerscrossed: that the snow melts today and the CO call him and verifies whatever they want to and again all the snow piles up so that he can ski and I can join him too ha ha ha lol


Hi Kunal.

Have you got Victoria nomination invitation? and what is the processing time for Victoria nomination invitation, If working in Victoria under 457 visa..?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi , 
Did you have 3 years work experience or you got exemption for your job offer?
I have job offer but less than 2 years work experience. 
Thanks


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys would like to take your preciois suggestions for my case.

I applied for 189 and 190 NSW under 263111 with 64 and 70 points respectively.
Points breakdown
Age 30
Edu 15
PTE 20
SS 5


my overall experience count is 2 years 10 months..

if in case I give a thought to apply for Victoria, then the 3 years experience requesite for the latter state will start after Deduction from ACS, or it count over all exp of 3 years including 2 years which ACS removed.
Thanks and regards


----------

